# PortLines/Chassis?



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello all! Still new here! First off, anyone having problems emailing PortLines? I keep getting errors and it won't go thru. The other question: looking thru the A/F parts section under Diesels-General, there is a part numbered XA12B065 (ID:3361), and it says chassis, rebushed, later style with wheelsets (incl 1 Pullmor) wide field, without exchange, uses S4A06 yoke screws, and and XA13A037 yoke. Is this a replacement part for a powered truck for a 497 alco? Thanks for the help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For train shows he reduces his hours. I would check his schedule and call him during his business hours.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I went to the Gilbert factory service manual posted online at the myflyertrains.org website to look at the exploded parts diagram. P.171 has the parts list for the 497. It shows the chassis number as XA12A074. I scanned the other Alco diesels and cannot find part number XA12B065 on any of their data sheets. So I dug deeper and compared the Yoke part numbers. The XA13A037 yoke is the correct part number for a 497 so this should be the correct part.
By the way, great find, I never saw this part on the Portlines site.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I went to the Gilbert factory service manual posted online at the myflyertrains.org website to look at the exploded parts diagram. P.171 has the parts list for the 497. It shows the chassis number as XA12A074. I scanned the other Alco diesels and cannot find part number XA12B065 on any of their data sheets. So I dug deeper and compared the Yoke part numbers. The XA13A037 yoke is the correct part number for a 497 so this should be the correct part.
> By the way, great find, I never saw this part on the Portlines site.


That BO65 number is the truck chassis and wheel assembly for a 405 silver streak Alco... And while we're at it, what is a 497???.. That number is also used as truck chassis assembly for a Rocket Alco, and Silver Flash..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> That BO65 number is the truck chassis and wheel assembly for a 405 silver streak Alco... And while we're at it, what is a 497???.. That number is also used as truck chassis assembly for a Rocket Alco, and Silver Flash..


Never mind, I now know what a 497 looks like,lol. :eyes:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You are correct, that number is the same across a large number of the knuckle coupler Alco diesels according to the factory service manual. A 497 is a 1957 New Haven Alco.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you go to the Port Lines Hobbies Home page, he has a calendar showing his open and closed days. Don't expect any responses during off hours, although he has been known to answer anyway. But Doug is a good guy, he'll get back to you when he can.


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

You just gotta love it! Thanks for all the replies. The plan now is to buy another semi-complete chassis, then send the old one in for rebushing. The spare may come in handy. I never thought I would come this far. My original set was an unnamed #1120 with the 307 loco, 802 reefer, 928 lumber car, 806 caboose, and a #1 35 watt xfmr. My dad must have bought it in the late 50's. As a kid I used the set every so often. After high school, my older brother made off with it, and boy was my mom pissed. Go figure. Well, my older brother recently went to play tennis with God, and when his daughters cleaned out his apartment, they called me and said uncle we have a gift for you. Lo and behold, the ole train set. My wife let me set it up in the livingroom (still can't believe that one). But I was bit. Bought a 100 watt xfmr, air whistle, 283 loco with smoke/steam, and now a #497 New Haven Alco. Gee, I have another browser open to ebay as I type this. Anyway, I am grateful for this model train community and all it's expertise and just the way everyone helps each other. Thank you all very much. Now, how to graduate from a Hobo?????


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Be careful, before you know it the your train collection will grow to fill the space available.
It was just a month ago I was a freeloader trespassing on railroad property like you. Now I am on the payroll but slaving away on a gang in the hot sun and cold rain. By the end of this week I expect to be promoted so I can actually touch the trains! Just keep us all informed on what you are buying and doing with the trains and you too will be on the railroad promotion ladder.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> You just gotta love it! Thanks for all the replies. The plan now is to buy another semi-complete chassis, then send the old one in for rebushing. The spare may come in handy. I never thought I would come this far. My original set was an unnamed #1120 with the 307 loco, 802 reefer, 928 lumber car, 806 caboose, and a #1 35 watt xfmr. My dad must have bought it in the late 50's. As a kid I used the set every so often. After high school, my older brother made off with it, and boy was my mom pissed. Go figure. Well, my older brother recently went to play tennis with God, and when his daughters cleaned out his apartment, they called me and said uncle we have a gift for you. Lo and behold, the ole train set. My wife let me set it up in the livingroom (still can't believe that one). But I was bit. Bought a 100 watt xfmr, air whistle, 283 loco with smoke/steam, and now a #497 New Haven Alco. Gee, I have another browser open to ebay as I type this. Anyway, I am grateful for this model train community and all it's expertise and just the way everyone helps each other. Thank you all very much. Now, how to graduate from a Hobo?????


And don't forget!!!! It's not true unless you have pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And if you want to graduate from "hobo", just send me $100 dollars, and I'll see what I can do,lol.....No, no, don't do that, just kidding,lol.:laugh:


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's a pic of my 497. Wire nuts? Yes, I bypassed the E-unit for now. Flyernut, check is in the mail!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You send him a check and he'll only waste it on more aluminum coaches trying to by-pass mine....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope the reverse unit is working well. You will want to run the engine when you get the rebuilt chassis.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> Here's a pic of my 497. Wire nuts? Yes, I bypassed the E-unit for now. Flyernut, check is in the mail!


Great!! I need the cash...:appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> You send him a check and he'll only waste it on more aluminum coaches trying to by-pass mine....


Plastic coaches now.. My hands can't take all that rubbing:smilie_daumenpos:.


----------

